# Re: Thomas Suddendorf's "The Gap" (book)



## Min (Jul 20, 2014)

I receive my copy of Thomas Suddendorf's book, _The Gap_, a couple days ogo (not a typo-misspell, but an on-purpose misspell).

I love the texture of the dust cover, and, on page 180, the concept of "overimitation".

Here's the third of three emails I sent to Suddendorf (he replied substantially to the first):



> Book's dust cover's texture semi- or *alternate-imitates* the texture of the actual rock wall that the cover depicts.
> 
> So, in, say, dogs, we have under-imitation. In the problem of getting a long stick to pass through a fairly less-than-the-stick-length width of a gap in a fence, many a dog just palpably thinks with its snout: it carries the stick comfortably cross-wise, since the dog's sense of its own general transport of long rigid objects is by the most comfortably controlled and secure cross-wise manner (unlike for its transporting a puppy, which I guess is by the dog's taking the puppy's entire head gently in the front of its own snout).
> 
> ...


----------

